
Greppd.com – Location based job searching for developers - greppd
https://www.greppd.com
======
rossdavidh
Hi! Interesting idea. I entered "python", and an address in Austin, TX, and it
showed me 3 employers hiring (there are more than that). One of the 3,
Bigcommerce, did not appear to have any python-related jobs posted (or if it
did I didn't find it using your site). This is all offered in the spirit of
constructive feedback. Good luck!

~~~
greppd
Awesome! Thank you so much for the feedback. I'll make sure we add and cleanup
data for Texas. We're based in Washington DC so our data has been mostly
focused for that area. BTW we're built on Django :) Thanks!

